# Chambers stove



## Snoopdogie187

Today me and my mom picked up a free old Chambers gas stove. We don't know much about it, and we possibly think it was for comerical use, but it seems to be in decent condition, maybe just needs a few little fixes. (We can't test it since we don't have gas where we live, but we are moving soon to a house which has propane. 
It has a tag on it and has a Style Number: 4741 WL.
If anyone knows any information about this or if there are any sites which may be helpful, we would very much apperaciate them. We just know it is very old. If it helps, it has 5 burners on the right side of it (one seems like it , and on the left is a larger oven below a smaller over. 

I tried to quickly google this but nothing came up that was too useful and thank you to all


----------



## Basementgeek

Hi:

If this a natural gas stove it will most likely require some work in the order of re jetting. Maybe a regulator also. 

If you don't get help here, you can ask a question here:

www.handymanwire.com

BG


----------



## Snoopdogie187

Thank you for the that site, I will have to look into it more. 

I did spend more time looking into the stove and I found out it is an eariler model stove. I still never found any parts for it (but there is only a few things missing and nothing which is really needed). 

I don't know anyone with this type of stove so I'm not sure where to go at all. this stove would be from the 1910's till the 1940's. I did find a site which will do an apreasal but the stove is packed (moving next few months and already packing so it was easier) and they may be able to help more. I do have the serial number and style number. I found out what the style number means too. Any information would be helpful.

Also if anyone has an idea of prices, restoring it, just basic things that might be needed, and for the stove to be updated to propane and the auto pilot light and safety shut off.

Thank you


----------



## Basementgeek

Good luck on this 

I must caution you. Since this stove is so old, you may never be able to convert it to propane gas. You have to have a certified person check out the fuel air ratio.

You NEED to be sure that you are not exposing the household to Carbon 
Monoxide poisoning.

Natural gas and propane are different in their burn rate and pressure is different.


BG


----------



## bruiser

Did you find this site: www.chamberstoves.net/


----------



## mack1

Hi Snoopdogie187,

Here are some tid-bits that I would like to put forth. There was a time when Natural Gas was king. It came out of the ground in that state and still does. It actually had no smell and was dangerous because of that. They added some stink to it so if you had a leak, you could smell it. It was piped to cities where houses were close and a short distribution piping system had a lot of cutomers on the grid. It wasn't profitable to put pipes out to the rurial areas. Petrolem refineries found that they got something similar in the oil refinering process. They called it propane or butane (probably some small difference in the two). They also found that if you put it under pressure, it would turn into a liquid state, but the pressure was greater than what was used by natural gas and the BTU output was a little different from natural gas. You could put a lot of cubic feet of gas into a container if it was in liquid state. That was a good solution to the rural distribution problem. Folks in the country could use butane which was hauled to them in liquid state and put in tanks at the houses. No distribution piping needed, just into the house from the storage tank. 

This part might be of interest to you. There was a time when gas appliances were sold with two sets of jets. One for butane and one for natural gas. Butane was used at a higher pressure and the hole in the jet was smaller. If you used natural gas, you screwed on the jet with the larger orfice and for butane, you used the jet with the smaller orfice. The rest of the equipment was the same, ie., the air/gas mixing chamber and the burner. The mixing chamber had a slotted plate that could be rotated to allow more or less air into the mixing chamber. That plate was rotated such that you got the nice blue flame with no red in it. The red part of the flame represented oxygen starved gas ignition. Too much oxygen would cause the flame to rise up above the hole in the burner.

Based on the above, you might find that your stove will convert to butane/propane with less effort than you might think. Pilot lights, would be an addition and more effort.

Best of luck to you,
Mack1


----------



## Snoopdogie187

Hi, thank you brusier, I actually did find that site.

also thank you mack1, I actually found a scanned copy of some of the books that came with the stove and reading them, they said something simular to you. That the air was ajustable just as you said, and the gas is also ajustable on them, it has a little nut on each burner that you turn to adjust the amout of gas that can go in. 

thank you to everyone, and if anyone has anymore info I would really like to know, thank you


----------



## roeming

I just got a Chambers B style range, and I think it was hooked up to propane gas and I need to hook it up to natural gas, how do I do that? Where do I go on the internet to get to scan the books on how to for this style of stove?


----------



## Snoopdogie187

Hi, just so you are aware it is usually best to start a new thread (helps people in the future find everything easier and makes less of a mess here).

Anyway, I was lookig this up awhil ago, there isn't too much information out there, but the stoves themselves are fairly simple so you don't need a lot. I did just do a quick really a minute or two) and found what I found before. 

This one gives you free pdf files, but may not be the best quailty
http://www.vintagechambers.com/inde..._user_op=view_page&PAGE_id=2&MMN_position=8:8

Then this one you have to pay to get the books but they are probably much better quality (haven't bought any so not really sure)
http://www.chamberstoves.net/Literature.html

I hope this helps, google is a good place to start, and since you know the model (and its more common then the one I was looking up) you shouldn't have too much of a problem.


----------



## SABL

Great to see a follow-up on the Chambers stoves... I love to cook and am jealous of those with a superior range/stove. I have been 'letric most of my life and I see the error in my ways.... I shall repent.

SABL


----------

